# really need help buying a lathe



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i have posted 2 different posts here of lathes i was looking at and have not gotten alot of response
i need some good opinions on what to buy
i own a small ceaftman 12 36 lath that is way to light to turn bigger bowls
i dont have a big budjet ($800 ) or so 
i have been looking on cl for weeks now with no sucess except one about 800 miles away
i need alot of good ideas about what to buy
this?Amazon.com: Shop Fox W1758 Wood Lathe With Cast Iron Legs And Digital Readout: Home Improvement


this?Amazon.com: JET 708352 JWL-1236 Woodworking Lathe, 12-Inch Swing 3/4 HP 115-Volt 1-Phase: Home Improvement


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok Robert, I will open mouth and insert foot.
First, I am not familiar with any of these by experience.
My biggest concern with either is the lowest rpm….500-600.
That is pretty darn fast for an unbalanced bowl IMHO. Fine once it is balanced.
Given you have your craftsman and will keep it for spindle work. I would suggest your look at the following also. Either should be within your budget.

Both EVS - Electronic Variable Speed Not necessary but very handy.
Low Speed –200 to 250
Cost: About the same $600
Bed extensions if you want them: About the same $135 (and sell your Craftsman)

Delta 46-460 or Jet 1220VS
Delta: 1 HP Reverse – Yes 
Jet ¾ HP Reverse – No
To me the main key (safety) is much lower rpm for roughing out.
For other comparisons check here..
http://www.nealaddy.org/pub/Lathe_List.html
Good luck and hope to see some bowls soon.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Neither lathe ideal for bowl turning, if not mistaken both have reeves derive. Slowest RPM’s too fast for bowl turning. You can read owner reviews at Amazon.com to see how they stack up. Shop Fox W178 same lathe as Grizzly G0462. Jet might be a better choice because quality over Shop Fox and Grizzly. Reviews for the Jet appear little older than W178. 


People do turn bowls on these lathes so choice really up to you. If you really want a lathe to turn bowls and everything in between save your money and buy either lathe when they go on sale. I have and prefer Jet 1642. 


Jet 1642 EVS or Nova 1644 




Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Robert, what are you looking to turn on this new lathe? Like wildwood, I have the Jet 1642 EVS and love it. I've had it about 1 year and am already starting to feel as if I'm out-growing it. I started with a General International midi lathe and within 4 months wished I had saved a little longer and gone right to the Jet. 

If you are looking to turn bigger bowls (8-10-12+ inches in diameter and 3+ inches tall) you'll want to consider several things. First is horsepower. Just learned that my 1.5 horsepower is about (or lower than) the minimum required to use a good bowl coring system which I was considering.

Second is stability. Cast iron legs and the ability to add further weight in the form of sand bags will be very important if you want to turn out of round materials. It gets very scary seeing a 400+ pound lathe start "walking" across your shop floor as you are trying to rough out that blank.


One last idea is to check with your local woodturners organization as I've seen several good used machines for sale by fellow members.
Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I would agree with some if not all of the above. The Delta 46-460 (if that number is correct) is a better lathe than either of the above. You don't get a stand with it or a bed extension. By the time you add those you are probably close to the price of the other two. 
The cantilever tool rest of the Fox lathe is a joke. You would need to throw that part away. It would probably break on the first large bowl you try to turn. 
I have turned on the original version of that Jet lathe and it's not in the same league as the larger jets. It vibrates a lot when you first start out a bowl. The slow speed is simply not slow enough. 
The Delta with Variable speed not only slows down enough but it gives you a lot of other options.


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

I own a Grizzly G0462. I love it for the money. http://grizzly.com/products/G0462
It is certainly not a powermatic or nova, oneway or any other of the top name brands out there, but it serves me well. Long enough to turn bats, with a swing big enough for a salad bowl. Variable speed, rotating headstock, 2hp. Check it out. $639.00 with shipping. All cast iron.


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

The shop fox and the grizzly are the same machine. In fact the shop fox that you are looking at is the very same grizzly that I have. They are made in the same factory and owned by the same company. I have never used the shop fox, but I am sure it is as good a machine as mine.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

I have heard a lot about thar delta,and all good reviews ,seems to be a fine piece of machinery.I have the Nova 1624 and even though it is a bit above your budget,sometimes it goes on sale and it is one tough lathe.Does anything I have ask of it.I core with ease on it using the McNaughton


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Robert, what are you looking to turn on this new lathe? Like wildwood, I have the Jet 1642 EVS and love it. I've had it about 1 year and am already starting to feel as if I'm out-growing it. I started with a General International midi lathe and within 4 months wished I had saved a little longer and gone right to the Jet.
> 
> If you are looking to turn bigger bowls (8-10-12+ inches in diameter and 3+ inches tall) you'll want to consider several things. First is horsepower. Just learned that my 1.5 horsepower is about (or lower than) the minimum required to use a good bowl coring system which I was considering.
> 
> ...


 i have a bowl i glued together from some wood special to me that i wanna turn
its about 10 1/2 " 
i also just want to turn various things in my future like i always have wanted to make a set of salad bowl
so i dont have specific plans
i just need a better lathe than this craftman one but cant afford a $1200 one
i barely can afford a $800


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

This is the lathe I bought last June 2010 http://www.general.ca/site_general/g_produits/lathe/25-114.html and I really like its performance. I bought it at Woodcraft. I paid less than $600.00. I also just bought this band saw and am really pleased with its performance http://www.toolzone.com/acatalog/info_WSSFW1706.html. I paid around $500.00 at a tool supplier in Green Bay, WI.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Bob Willing said:


> This is the lathe I bought last June 2010 http://www.general.ca/site_general/g_produits/lathe/25-114.html and I really like its performance. I bought it at Woodcraft. I paid less than $600.00. I also just bought this band saw and am really pleased with its performance
> 
> thats a good looking lathe but
> the other one weighs 200 lbs where this one is only 93
> i worry abought buying a lite weight lathe and it going for a walk across the shop


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

robert421960 said:


> Bob Willing said:
> 
> 
> > This is the lathe I bought last June 2010 http://www.general.ca/site_general/g_produits/lathe/25-114.html and I really like its performance. I bought it at Woodcraft. I paid less than $600.00. I also just bought this band saw and am really pleased with its performance
> ...


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wooduse said:


> I own a Grizzly G0462. I love it for the money. http://grizzly.com/products/G0462
> It is certainly not a powermatic or nova, oneway or any other of the top name brands out there, but it serves me well. Long enough to turn bats, with a swing big enough for a salad bowl. Variable speed, rotating headstock, 2hp. Check it out. $639.00 with shipping. All cast iron.


 Glad to hear that , I just ordered the same 2 days ago, should be making some chips next week.


----------



## SawDustMaker (Feb 22, 2011)

Wildwood, I'm buying the 1642 but trying to decide if the 2HP is worth the extra dough over the 1.5HP. Do you have the 2HP or 1.5HP model and what would be your recommendation?


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I have the 1.5 HP 110V Jet 1642, and like posted previously works for me. Both Jet 1642 EVS 1 ½ HP & EVS2 2 HP lathes get great reviews. Boils down to how much money you have to spend and if already have 220V line that will take a 230V plug. 

Due to recent price increase, you are paying more for either lathe. They do go on sale couple, times a year. Last Oct and November, these lathes were on sale not sure when next sale will be. Have to check with Jet tools (get on their e-mail list) or vendors for sales information.
Least expensive vendors get lathe shipped from factory directly to you with free shipping. More expensive vendors tack on a fee, even if coming from factory to you or you pick up at store, if need delivery charge for that too! 
I bought mine from amazon.com and delivery service was great. He put it where needed to be, made putting it together alone pretty simple. 
Amazon.com has the best owner reviews you can find on either lathe. If already had a 220V line would prefer the 2hp version but happy with what I have. So have no promblem recommending the 110 V 1-1/2HP version.


----------

